# How-to add Sirius to 05 Monsoon Beetle



## ritterjd (Jun 3, 2009)

My wife just purchased a 2005 New Beetle convertible with Monsoon. This car has the mp3 player hu instead of the satellite option. She likes the looks and sound of the Monsoon system so I would like to keep it installed if possible. I realize that I could move the whole setup to the Beetle but due to the curved dash, I am not convinced that the din adapters for the Beetle are that attractive.
In her old Cabrio, we have a Kenwood hu with Sirius SCC1 tuner and Kenwood adapter. We would love to use the SCC1 in the Beetle but have not been able to locate an adapter to connect to the Monsoon hu.
If necessary, I can install a Sirius Sportster or something but do not like the idea of having power and aux wires hanging around everywhere. Is there an interface that would interface the Sportster to the Monsoon changer jack or something? I think that Enfig has one but the descriptions on their web site are not very descriptive.
Any help sorting out my options would be appreciated.


----------

